# Opening US checking



## expus (5 mo ago)

Hello, can any US expat advice me which US banks allow regular US based checking by using foreign address outside of the US?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you already have an account established it should simply be a matter of changing your address.

If you are trying to establish a new account from outside of the US, it may be more problematic due to the know your customer rules introduced in the PATRIOT Act. While some will allow you to open an account, they will not allow you to transact on the account until you have proven your identity though an in person visit - you could be lucky and find a bank that will allow you to send them certified copies.

The only other options would be to find a local (to you bank) that will allow you to create an offshore account - this is sometimes offered by banks that have an affiliation with a US bank.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The other option, mentioned in another thread you are participating in and added here more for anyone else who searches for this thread in figure..

Non federal employees can join SDFCU through the American Citizens Abroad 









ACA delivers the award winning US banking solution to its members! old pages | Washington, DC |


ACA delivers the award winning US banking solution to its members! - Jump to: FAQS / STEP-BY-STEP INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO APPLY For US citizens living abroad, opening and maintaining a US bank account has been a BIG problem. Many US citizens still need and want US banking services to manage US...




www.americansabroad.org







StackPath


----------



## TomMM (Jul 6, 2021)

I am going the opposite direction, US-France, and all of financial accounts require a US address.


----------



## expus (5 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> The other option, mentioned in another thread you are participating in and added here more for anyone else who searches for this thread in figure..
> 
> Non federal employees can join SDFCU through the American Citizens Abroad
> 
> ...


can any us citizen living abroad be a member of aca? so if I be a member of aca, the sdfcu can open me a checking account in the us, with my foreign address, but if i do not join aca, they will not? are there any conditions or catches of aca membership, what does it mean ? all i want is a checking account in the US with my foreign address.


----------



## TomMM (Jul 6, 2021)

expus said:


> can any us citizen living abroad be a member of aca? so if I be a member of aca, the sdfcu can open me a checking account in the us, with my foreign address, but if i do not join aca, they will not? are there any conditions or catches of aca membership, what does it mean ? all i want is a checking account in the US with my foreign address.


Have you visited the site? 

ACA-Members/SDFCU Account: Description and FAQs information | Washington, DC |


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the website for the ACA American Citizens Abroad, Inc. | American Citizens Abroad, Inc. - Educate, Advocate and Inform

The association used to be headquartered in Switzerland but moved after the founder passed away. Membership information is available by clicking the "Join" link at the top of the home page. The only real "catch" to ACA membership is that they do expect you to pay your dues each year. They do quite a bit of lobbying work on behalf of American living overseas and they publish a number of studies and papers on issues of concern to US expats.


----------



## TomMM (Jul 6, 2021)

If an US expat really needs a a US bank account that seems like a good solution. I solved my money access issues using Wise and Revolut and thinking this through I may not even need a US bank account after a few months in France.


----------

